# There Is a Grey X Next to My Wifi Symbol



## warhorse333 (May 3, 2017)

As stated in the title, there is a grey x next to my wifi symbol. Internet still works, data is off, but when I'm on YouTube the video I'm watchingnwould randomly pause, the screen would black out for a sec, and then the video comes back but it's black and still paused. If I'm looking at YouTube comments, even if the video is paused, the crash-and-pause thing would still happen and when the screen returns YouTube had scrolled all the way up and I can't find whatever I was reading.


----------



## warhorse333 (May 3, 2017)

That's what it looks like


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's the cellular connection, if you have no signal or data turned off then that's what you'll see. The internet and YouTube are working because of your wireless connection. Is your wireless signal always 3 or more bars?

For the other issues, have you tried rebooting the device? Have you made sure your Android operating system is up to date and that you have all the latest updates from the Google Play Store for your apps especially the YouTube app?

You also forgot to tell use what Android device you have and what version of Android you are running.


----------



## warhorse333 (May 3, 2017)

It is an Android tablet, not sure which, although it's pretty new. It's running Android version 6.0.1. And I'm having this same problem on my other tablet of the same type and updates. YouTube has the latest update, so does my Google Play, and I always get 4 bars of WiFi.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you using the actual YouTube app, a third party YouTube App, or the YouTube website?


If you go to Settings and About it should tell you which device you have.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Since both tablets have the same issue and I assume you are using them on your home network, this might simply mean that your bandwidth is low and YouTube has to buffer.

Go here, with a wired computer http://www.speedtest.net/
and post the download and upload speeds.


----------



## warhorse333 (May 3, 2017)

I am using the YouTube app, all the About says is that the tablet's model number is SM-T377V.

I don't have a computer that's wired into the router or whatever, just a laptop.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's your model number and means you have a Verizon Tab-E: http://www.samsung.com/us/business/support/owners/product/SM-T377VZKAVZW

Try an alternate app: https://memeburn.com/2017/01/alternative-youtube-apps/


----------

